# mexican red knee molt time????



## taorchard1987 (Feb 10, 2005)

hi, i brought a mexican red knee spiderling back in the start of august 04, it was about and inch and a half, it has only molted once and then was in the start of september, he hasnt eaten anything for about 2 months now and stil the bald patch on his abdomen has yet still to go black. Could somebody please tell me what the typical molt periods are for a 2 inch b.smithi? :?  :wall:


----------



## Gemein (Feb 10, 2005)

I don't really personally know the molt patterns but with my C. fasciatum it did the exact same thing. It started to concern me and I kept checking everything about its surrounding to make sure there wasn't something wrong. Came in one day and it was flipped and molted. I suppose its hard to predict what they're up to at times; so i'd just suggest sticking a cricket or two in there from time to time and see what happens. If it doesn't eat them; just take them out and wait. Hope everything works out well for you; hopefully its just in premolt.


----------



## Windchaser (Feb 10, 2005)

The answer is, it depends. It is hard to give a schedule for molts mainly because factors such as feeding and mainly temperatures affect the metabolism of tarantulas. This is turn will affect the growth rate and molting schedule.

However, I wouldn't worry about your T. They can go for a long time without food. Unless its abdoman is getting small or shriveling, there is nothing to worry about.


----------



## bonesmama (Feb 10, 2005)

Windchaser speaks the truth! Are you keeping your slings in a cooler environment? Are you feeding live prey, or bits and peices of larger pre-killed prey? If you are feeding live prey,are you sure it is the right size? IS it comfortable in it's "home"? (IMO--I think this is an important factor)


----------



## ShaunHolder (Feb 10, 2005)

Windchaser said:
			
		

> The answer is, it depends. It is hard to give a schedule for molts mainly because factors such as feeding and mainly temperatures affect the metabolism of tarantulas. This is tunr will affect the growth rate and molting schedule.
> 
> However, I wouldn't worry about your T. They can go for a long time without food. Unless its abdoman is getting small or shriveling, there is nothing to worry about.


Windchaser is right, it's pretty near impossible to know just when your T is going to molt. There's too many factors. Of them being sex, diet, temperture and the fact that moltings themselves are no where near 100% consistant. I can tell you this; B.Smithi's take a loooong time to grow. It's funny, I have a Smithi sling right now next to three OBT's all double it's size, but half it's age.


----------



## taorchard1987 (Feb 11, 2005)

i keep it at 76 degrees, and about 80% humidity. im happy becuase i got back from work last night to find that my female cobalt blue had molted!!!   and i am collecting a new T tommorow toadd to my collection its a pinktoe. yey now ive got a new world and old world and a arboreal!!!


----------



## David Burns (Feb 11, 2005)

I recieved 2- 1/2 inch B.smithi on 06/15/04, this is the molting record of one of them;
07/03/04
07/27/04
08/20/04
09/13/04
10/20/04
11/12/04
01/01/05
Both molted with similar frequency. They are over 3 1/2 inches now. They are kept between 24 and 33 degrees celcius. They are fed every day.


----------



## Daywalker (Feb 11, 2005)

David you just anwsered a question i was going to ask i have a 2 1/2" redknee and her rump just turned black a few days ago so i know she is going to molt but i didn't know she was going to molt so often at 2 1/2" . 
but if someone could anwser one question for me . after my red knee molts start feeding her again in about 3 or 4 days after the molt ?
thanks 
bill

 :clap:   thanks BlkCat    :clap:


----------



## BlkCat (Feb 11, 2005)

Daywalker said:
			
		

> David you just anwsered a question i was going to ask i have a 2 1/2" redknee and her rump just turned black a few days ago so i know she is going to molt but i didn't know she was going to molt so often at 2 1/2" .
> but if someone could anwser one question for me . after my red knee molts start feeding her again in about 3 or 4 days after the molt ?
> thanks
> bill


No. Wait a full week. Then feed her as much as she will eat!


----------



## Arachnobrian (Feb 14, 2005)

Here is the growth rate for my little B. smithi, the approx. size is in the brackets. I am not power feeding, but I do feed her almost daily, and never refuses a meal.


Crickets consumed to 1st moult 7 (1 ½”) 05-21-04.
Crickets consumed to 2nd moult 17 (1 ¾”) 06-24-04.
Crickets consumed to 3rd moult 22 (2 ¼”) 08-09-04.
Crickets consumed to 4th moult 22 (3”) & 1 Wax worm 09-27-04.
Crickets consumed to 5th moult 48 (3 ½”) & 2 Wax worms & 3 Mealworms 12-25-04
Crickets consumed to 6th moult 42 (4”) & 3 Wax worms & 1 Mealworm


----------



## becca81 (Feb 14, 2005)

Daywalker said:
			
		

> David you just anwsered a question i was going to ask i have a 2 1/2" redknee and her rump just turned black a few days ago so i know she is going to molt but i didn't know she was going to molt so often at 2 1/2" .
> but if someone could anwser one question for me . after my red knee molts start feeding her again in about 3 or 4 days after the molt ?
> thanks
> bill
> ...


I think David's started out at 1/2 inch.  He had 2 of them, hence the 2 -1/2 inch.  A 2 1/2 inch (or 2.5 inch) _B. smithi_ will not molt at that rate.  The rate slows as it increases in size.


----------



## MysticKigh (Feb 14, 2005)

I have two that I purchased together.. they were the same size and moulted within a week of one another... until now. One moulted two months ago.. and the other still hasn't. She looks like a stuffed tick... but seems otherwise healthy and happy


----------

